# Has DVC showed up on RCI yet?



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 1, 2009)

I know it's the first day of the new year, but has DVC shown up on RCI yet?  Do we know if they are trading on weeks or points?  The curiousity is really getting to me!  Oddly, there seemed to be a couple of new DVC deposits into II this morning that weren't there for me yesterday???


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 1, 2009)

I think you could have done an exchange yesterday as a DVC member with II, as the cut off was 12/31/08 and I think Member Service was open yesterday.

Since everything is closed today, the first chance DVC members will be able to use RCI will be on Friday. 

I'm not sure how much volume will be seen in RCI, especially this first month. 
It's going to take the memebership sometime to figure out RCI(we haven't been given much info either).

From what I can tell from the DVC specific MB, over the years I have been a member. They tended to gravitate towards the "Brand Name" TS's, so they are a little disgruntled that Westin/Sheraton/Marriott are not available to them. 

I figure a couple of people like Brian and Dean are going to have full boxes of PM's asking if Resort X in where ever is comparable to a Westin or Marriott.

A few of us have suggested TUG and to do your own research and a few have taken that advice prior to the switch. I think some will find it too much work to find there are other nice places out there. 

But in my mind there are few TS's in RCI(that are on the DVC list) that make sense in doing a trade  considering the high MF's of DVC. I've never used II with my points and I don't see myself using RCI(unless I did an add-on and got some DP's).


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 1, 2009)

We're also DVC members, and you are correct that they haven't given any info about swapping in via RCI.  I would never trade out my DVC points as we use them for something specific every year (Thanksgiving at the 11 month window).  I'm just curious about trading into DVC via RCI now.  We had been also trading in via II for the past few years and it was great.  I'm hoping for something similar via RCI, as we could never afford enough DVC points to book all the weeks that we we were swapping for.


----------



## OnMedic (Jan 1, 2009)

I think the question is whether anyone is seeing it come up for them when you log in to RCI. We have RCI, but only the Hilton so I am curious also (because, like DVC, I cannot log on directly to RCI).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 1, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We're also DVC members, and you are correct that they haven't given any info about swapping in via RCI.  I would never trade out my DVC points as we use them for something specific every year (Thanksgiving at the 11 month window).  I'm just curious about trading into DVC via RCI now.  We had been also trading in via II for the past few years and it was great.  I'm hoping for something similar via RCI, as we could never afford enough DVC points to book all the weeks that we we were swapping for.



We also use the bulk of our points for Thanksgiving! Just booked our 4th trip, this time in a GV at SSR!  We have VB point for our Easter trip. 

I really think it might be slow going(unless DVC puts some developer weeks in). 

We've been thinking about BLT, but I'm looking for one of those road shows like they did in Rochester NY or SoCal. Huge incentives given, much better than at WDW.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 1, 2009)

As of today, I do not see any DVC resorts listed in the online directory or in the list of available resorts when doing a Points Standard Reservation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> As of today, I do not see any DVC resorts listed in the online directory or in the list of available resorts when doing a Points Standard Reservation.



As of today, II is still showing DVC resorts in its directory.  I've had a request in for months for an October, 2009 trade and haven't been matched yet so I don't expect a match to come through.  Possibly the changes won't be shown on either RCI or II until tomorrow, the first "work" day following the holiday?  I'll check tomorrow to see if II puts a message on my account when I log in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2009)

You don't have to be an RCI member to view the directory.  Just go to www.rci.com and view the directory by choosing the Resort Directory tab. 

There are still only 69 resorts listed for Orlando, and DVC isn't one of them.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 1, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> We also use the bulk of our points for Thanksgiving! Just booked our 4th trip, this time in a GV at SSR!  We have VB point for our Easter trip.
> 
> I really think it might be slow going(unless DVC puts some developer weeks in).
> 
> We've been thinking about BLT, but I'm looking for one of those road shows like they did in Rochester NY or SoCal. Huge incentives given, much better than at WDW.



Wow, a GV at SSR at Thanksgiving will be really nice!!  We just booked our 1 bedroom standard view at Boardwalk for Thanksgiving 2009 a few days ago.  That eats up most of our points for the year.  We also have a small 50 point Vero contract that we use for random stays.  When the girls get older we plan to use those points for some summer nights at Vero.  We live about 20 or 25 minutes north of Vero on the same barrier island, so it's really convenient for us


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2009)

A gentle reminder - please post sightings and sightings requests on the Sightings Board.  The Sightings Board is one of the perks of being a TUG member.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 1, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> A gentle reminder - please post sightings and sightings requests on the Sightings Board.  The Sightings Board is one of the perks of being a TUG member.



Sorry Denise my Grand Villa was something I booked with my DVC points not exchanged into.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2009)

No apology necessary - my post wasn't directed at you in any way.  Thanks!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 1, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Wow, a GV at SSR at Thanksgiving will be really nice!!  We just booked our 1 bedroom standard view at Boardwalk for Thanksgiving 2009 a few days ago.  That eats up most of our points for the year.  We also have a small 50 point Vero contract that we use for random stays.  When the girls get older we plan to use those points for some summer nights at Vero.  We live about 20 or 25 minutes north of Vero on the same barrier island, so it's really convenient for us



Reason for the GV is my sister(aka the boat anchor) is coming along. I figure less than 1/2 day into the trip she'll be mad at DH for telling her to move faster or she'll get lost at whatever park we are in. :hysterical:

I think I will need to increase my adult beverage consumption that week to deal with the 2 of them.


----------



## rwpeterson (Jan 1, 2009)

*approved resorts*

Since DVC/RCI has limited the resorts that DVC members can trade in to, do you think owners of these "approved" RCI resorts will be the only ones who can pull a deposited DVC week?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2009)

No, I don't think that will be the case.  I think any strong trader should pull the DVC's, if they even go into weeks.  I expect them to actually be in points.


----------



## rwpeterson (Jan 1, 2009)

*points??*



rickandcindy23 said:


> No, I don't think that will be the case.  I think any strong trader should pull the DVC's, if they even go into weeks.  I expect them to actually be in points.



RCI points?  Shoot!  I don't own any.  I guess I'm going to have to break down and buy DVC.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 1, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> A gentle reminder - please post sightings and sightings requests on the Sightings Board.  The Sightings Board is one of the perks of being a TUG member.



I paid to become a TUG member via Paypal weeks ago but was never sent my email link to allow me to confirm the account.  None of my emails has resulted in any assistance to activate my account.  Hence, I asked for the "sighting" info here because I have not been able to become a TUG member!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 1, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> No, I don't think that will be the case.  I think any strong trader should pull the DVC's, if they even go into weeks.  I expect them to actually be in points.



That is my curiosity...will DVC be in weeks or points.  I suspect points as well, but of course I am hoping for weeks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I paid to become a TUG member via Paypal weeks ago but was never sent my email link to allow me to confirm the account.  None of my emails has resulted in any assistance to activate my account.  Hence, I asked for the "sighting" info here because I have not been able to become a TUG member!



I'm glad you spoke up - there is an easy way to fix that.  CLICK HERE

Please pm me if this doesn't work or your need more help.  Note that sometimes TUG emails go into someone's spam folder, so you might want to check that..

Any time you have a problem with something like this, just click on the yellow, BBS HELP icon in the blue bar at the top of the page for the help menu.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 1, 2009)

I expect the DVC resorts will be "Points Resorts" with their own RCI Points charts---otherwise, they'd use the generic FL crossover grid, which would severely under-value them compared to the other top resorts in Orlando.

But, there are plenty of examples of Points resorts with inventory in Weeks---even for newer resorts that have always been in Points from day 1.  I suspect that DVC Members who exchange for full weeks will have their backing inventory placed in Weeks, but we'll just have to wait and see.

I think the more interesting question is whether there will be a 1-in-N rule, and if so, per-resort, or system-wide.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 1, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I think the more interesting question is whether there will be a 1-in-N rule, and if so, per-resort, or system-wide.



Forgot about that little tidbit, maybe RCI will have the info up on Friday.


----------



## jstapleton (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you all since I have been wondering about DVC and when RCI will see them and weeks/points.
So, if I am understanding correctly, my two resorts, which I own deeded weeks, I will be unable to deposit for DVC. Is this correct?
Thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I expect the DVC resorts will be "Points Resorts" with their own RCI Points charts---otherwise, they'd use the generic FL crossover grid, which would severely under-value them compared to the other top resorts in Orlando.
> 
> But, there are plenty of examples of Points resorts with inventory in Weeks---even for newer resorts that have always been in Points from day 1.  I suspect that DVC Members who exchange for full weeks will have their backing inventory placed in Weeks, but we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> I think the more interesting question is whether there will be a 1-in-N rule, and if so, per-resort, or system-wide.



Brian, I think a lot of the resorts that are in weeks and points all started as weeks and had weeks converted to points, and that is why you see both, because they won't deposit my Shearwater weeks into RCI points, since I don't have RCI points.  

With DVC owners being promised nightly stays, I think they will be in points only, since this is brand new.  But I hope I am wrong on that.  

If DVC goes to points, there will be no one-in-N rules because there are no such thing in points.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of several of the newer Wyndhams, which have always been "Points" resorts.  Yet, they have inventory in Weeks routinely, and have a negoiated agreement between the developer (who chooses all deposits) and RCI.  Yes, they are part of the same corporate umbrella, so who knows what DVC will negotiate.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2009)

When you deposit your Fairfield points, you are depositing them into weeks, aren't you?  28K = one week in a blue studio, not one week in RCI points, just weeks.  There are no choices for depositing into RCI points, are there?  I haven't done much with deposits into RCI, so I have no idea.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 1, 2009)

Accounts with the PlusPartners attribute have a generic crossover grid to Points inventory from Wyn FSP.  Any account with one (or more) developer sales is automaticaly enrolled in PlusPartners, and resale-only accounts can pay a fee to enroll.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2009)

Brian, how about that?  I guess I need to read that primer again on wyndhamowners.org

I would like to know more about how it works.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 2, 2009)

DVC is still showing up in II as of this morning...new deposits that weren't there yesterday.  I think that the rollout w/RCI must not be going very well for them to continue depositing into II.


----------



## Lynzie (Jan 2, 2009)

It is probably from a canceled confirmation and not a new deposit.


----------



## OnMedic (Jan 2, 2009)

FYI

Just talked to RCI. The only DVC resort loaded into there system is Vero Beach. Therefore, you can not even open a search for any of the others and I was told to call back in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 2, 2009)

Lynzie said:


> It is probably from a canceled confirmation and not a new deposit.



Possibly, but there were 3 of them at 3 different resorts this morning.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 2, 2009)

OnMedic said:


> FYI
> 
> Just talked to RCI. The only DVC resort loaded into there system is Vero Beach. Therefore, you can not even open a search for any of the others and I was told to call back in 2-4 weeks.



Niiiiice...I wonder how this inept rollout will fly with DVC.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 2, 2009)

DVC won't care--as long as it doesn't impact their Members' ability to trade out (and I don't see why it would---I assume the trade power negotations have already happened.)


----------



## JudyS (Jan 2, 2009)

I just checked the RCI resort directory, using my RCI Points account.  I searched for both "Vero" and "Disney' in Florida, and neither search showed any DVC resorts yet.


----------



## summervaca (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got off the phone with an RCI person about some weeks I deposited.  For what it's worth, she said the Disney deposits would start showing up on January 5th.  It was unsolicited.  I did not ask about Disney.

On a side note, I have to say with a laugh that I have not dealt with a company as slow and backwards as Wyndham in years.  I attempted to deposit two weeks into RCI on Dec. 21 and Dec. 23.  I purchased resale contracts in August, they were forwarded to Wyndham  in September and October and finally had to be pulled by a team lead and "expedited" to be in my account by Dec. 31.  Of course, RCI has no record of those deposits from the Wyndham site.  I'm sure I probably did something wrong, but I also suspect they are just languishing somewhere at Wyndham waiting for someone to "process" them.   Ah, the fun continues!:hysterical:


----------



## lprstn (Jan 3, 2009)

summervaca said:


> I just got off the phone with an RCI person about some weeks I deposited.  For what it's worth, she said the Disney deposits would start showing up on January 5th.  It was unsolicited.  I did not ask about Disney.
> 
> On a side note, I have to say with a laugh that I have not dealt with a company as slow and backwards as Wyndham in years.  I attempted to deposit two weeks into RCI on Dec. 21 and Dec. 23.  I purchased resale contracts in August, they were forwarded to Wyndham  in September and October and finally had to be pulled by a team lead and "expedited" to be in my account by Dec. 31.  Of course, RCI has no record of those deposits from the Wyndham site.  I'm sure I probably did something wrong, but I also suspect they are just languishing somewhere at Wyndham waiting for someone to "process" them.   Ah, the fun continues!:hysterical:



Hey, a tip, if you want them to show up quickly, have the Wyndham person connect you to RCI to do your search.  It always shows up instantly for me when I do that.


----------



## janej (Jan 3, 2009)

lprstn said:


> Hey, a tip, if you want them to show up quickly, have the Wyndham person connect you to RCI to do your search.  It always shows up instantly for me when I do that.



I could not agree more with summervaca about Wyndham.  I can not count how many times I call Wyndham just to straighten out things.  One of the reason is that the RCI deposit does not show up online any where.  So I really did not know the status until I am ready to exchange.  

I just called Wyndham last night looking for help to find my missing deposits.  After taking long time reading notes on my account, the VC figured out how many deposit I should have and transferred me to RCI.  The RCI rep took over and confirmed that I have these weeks to trade.  When I asked about my confirmed RCI exchange, the RCI rep could not find any.  I was really getting worried when he figured out that there are 3 RCI accounts for my Wyndham points .  That is why I could not find my deposits.  But he has no way of merging them.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2009)

I will be moving any DVC Sightings posted here, to the TUG Sightings Board, which is a perk of TUG membership.

If you'd like to join, it's only $15 and you can join *TUG here.* 

For the quickest access, don't use Paypal, which actually requires a human to process it at our end.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I will be moving any DVC Sightings posted here, to the TUG Sightings Board, which is a perk of TUG membership.
> 
> If you'd like to join, it's only $15 and you can join *TUG here.*
> 
> For the quickest access, don't use Paypal, which actually requires a human to process it at our end.



Apparently the human didn't process mine  Even clicking on the link above didn't help.  I am about to give up.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Apparently the human didn't process mine  Even clicking on the link above didn't help.  I am about to give up.



I'm sorry you are still having problems.

Did you go to this link and submit your email address?  



> You can have the bbs send your registration activation information to you again by going to www.tugbbs.com/forums/register.php?do=requestemail and entering the same email address you entered when you registered (or subsequently updated). This can ONLY be sent to the address currently entered in your bbs profile.



If you did, did you get an email response?

If you didn't get a response, did you check your Spam folder?

Just in case you missed it, here is the info. about how to enter your member code in your profile.

Please let me know, so we can get you taken care of.


----------



## lawgs (Jan 6, 2009)

*RCI - DVC restrictions*

no 1 in4 rule as of yet

30 mile radius restrictions on resorts that can trade into DVC ( no Orlando resorts much like II )

points are points are points....if you have enough and DVC appears you should be able to snag the inventory


the dreaded 95$ fee explained...

*A USD$95 RESORT FEE PER UNIT WILL BE BILLED UPON CHECK IN FOR ALL EXCHANGES (ALREADY INCLUDED IN THE PRICE OF VACATIONRENTAL).FEE INCLUDES COMPLIMENTARY SHUTTLE SERVICE PROVIDED BY DISNEY MAGICAL EXPRESS,EXTENDED PARK VISITATION HOURS ON SELECT DAYS AND TRANSPORTATION THROUGHOUT DISNEY RESORTS. FEE ALSO COVERS OTHER SERVICES INDLUDING ADVANCE DINING RESERVATIONS, ASSISTANCE WITH OPTIONAL DISNEY DINING PLAN, TEE TIMES AND DELIVERY OF ANY PURCHASES MADE AT DISNEY DIRECTLY TO YOUR RESORT. DETAILED INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED ALONG WITH YOUR RESERVATION CONFIRMATION. PETS AND SMOKING ARE NOT ALLOWED. RENTAL UNIT HOLDS CANNOT BE GUARANTEED BEYOND THE END OF THEDAY IT WAS HELD. 
*

rci site is glitchy since one you confirm even if you do not finishing the transaction, you take the unit you are loking at out of the visible inventory for a while.....


anyone seen a RENTAL unit yet?


----------



## owen1521 (Jan 6, 2009)

*rci rentals are here*

there's about 270 units available for rent through extra vacations
okw / ssr / boardwalk villas


----------



## Pit (Jan 6, 2009)

owen1521 said:


> there's about 270 units available for rent through extra vacations
> okw / ssr / boardwalk villas



A little greedy, don't ya think.

Disney's Old Key West Resort (#DV05) 
Studio 4 (2) Partial Saturday, October 10, 2009 Saturday, October 17, 2009 $8,999.99 :hysterical:


----------



## jstapleton (Jan 8, 2009)

Pit said:


> A little greedy, don't ya think.
> 
> Disney's Old Key West Resort (#DV05)
> Studio 4 (2) Partial Saturday, October 10, 2009 Saturday, October 17, 2009 $8,999.99 :hysterical:



OMG  
I'll keep my OLCC


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 8, 2009)

*[Please post sightings on the  Sightings Board - DeniseM Moderator]*


----------



## tidefan (Jan 10, 2009)

Quick question. Can you trade into DVC using RCI Weeks, or is it just available on RCI points?


----------



## owen1521 (Jan 10, 2009)

*rci trading*

weeks also


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2009)

If you are a TUG member, you can go to the Sightings board and see the thread on which DVC weeks have been found on RCI both on the Points side the the Weeks side and what folks have used to pull those weeks.


----------

